# Tuscany 2005, advice on parts



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi,
I've got a 2005 Tuscany frame a and fork which, before I send to a museum, I intend to turn into a fully-functional bike. As such, I need you people's advice on the choice of parts.
About me:
43 yr. recreational rider, no races, love to climb, mostly go on long week-end rides (thus the Tusc.) I live in Manchetser, England and most ride are done in the rolling, hilly and wet terrain of the nearby Peak district.
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 145 lbs

About the bike:
Frame: 57 Litespeed tuscany 2005
Fork: Easton ec 90 slx
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Fizik Arione Ti.
Pedals: Shimano Ultegra SL
I have all of the above. Still to purchase and open to suggestions:

Groupo: Ultegra SL compact, 12-27 (for those hills)
Stem: Thomson Elite X2 (don't need that much stiffness, but quality and durability are issues)
Handelbars: Easton EA70
Wheelset: (Here's where your advice would be most appreciated): Options: Mavic Open pro rim with Dura Ace hubs on ACI Stainless Steel double butted spokes, or...
Shimano Ultegra WH 6600, or...
Shimano 7850 SL tubeless.
Tires: Michelin Pro-race 2 or Htchinson fusion 2 depending on choice of wheels.
The reason I am considering 2 factory wheelsets is because I do not know any good wheelbuilder in my new neck of the woods . The handbuilt wheelset is from an internet bikeshop that I do not know anything about and I have not come across many more options for handbuilt wheels in the area. I've read good reviews about the Shimano 7850 SLs and Hutchinson Fusion 2 combo. I am mostly looking for quality and ease of maintenance in a wheelset and while the 7850 SLs are not exactly cheap, they look like a good investement.

I am open to suggestions.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mattbikeboy (Feb 18, 2004)

I redid my Ultegra equipped 2004 Tuscany two years ago with Dura Ace. Other than that, it is very similar to your build. I've had no problems with factory built wheelsets and I'm a heavy weight.  At the recommendation of my local shop I went with 9 speed shifters and cassette -- they felt with my weight and power a 10-speed setup might be too flimsy. I will say that in 6000 miles since the switch I've had no durability problems at all with the 9 speed ( I tend eat 9 speed derailleurs for lunch on my mountain bike though).

2004 Tuscany 59 cm
Dura Ace: shifters, derailleurs, crankset, brakes, cassette (12-27 for hills)
Ultegra SPD-SL pedals
Thomson X2 stem
Thomson Elite post
Rolf Prima Echelon wheelset (Ksyrium Elite back-up set)
Continental GP 4000 tyres
San Marco Aspide (thinking about going to the Arione)
3T Forgie XL hbars (I think a ITM K-Sword would be pretty sweet though)

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=22313&size=big&cat=500&ppuser=236459
mbb


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 2005 Tuscany, advice on parts*

Thanks for your answer Mattbikeboy.
That's one sweet looking Tuscany. How is it holding out after all this years? Have you had any problems with the integrated headset?
The Tuscany does not have a a reputation as a particularly stiff bike; since you sound like a strong (and heavy) rider, do you get any noticeable flex in the B.B. area when hammering on the pedals?
I've read in the wheels forum that a lot of people go the handbuilt way because you seem to be able to get the same quality from a good handbuilt wheelset as from a factory one but at a lower price and with the ease of maintenance associated with the use of non-proprietary technology and parts. I have not been able to find a good wheelbuilder around here however. that's why I started looking into the Shimano 7850 SL. It seems that yiou can run the tubeless tires at <100 psi pressure with increased grip (a critical factor in the ever wet and less that ideal roads in rural england) and apparently the resistance to punctures is better than that of clinchers.

Lorenzo.



Mattbikeboy said:


> I redid my Ultegra equipped 2004 Tuscany two years ago with Dura Ace. Other than that, it is very similar to your build. I've had no problems with factory built wheelsets and I'm a heavy weight.  At the recommendation of my local shop I went with 9 speed shifters and cassette -- they felt with my weight and power a 10-speed setup might be too flimsy. I will say that in 6000 miles since the switch I've had no durability problems at all with the 9 speed ( I tend eat 9 speed derailleurs for lunch on my mountain bike though).
> 
> 2004 Tuscany 59 cm
> Dura Ace: shifters, derailleurs, crankset, brakes, cassette (12-27 for hills)
> ...


----------



## Mattbikeboy (Feb 18, 2004)

lorenzo said:


> Thanks for your answer Mattbikeboy.
> That's one sweet looking Tuscany. How is it holding out after all this years? Have you had any problems with the integrated headset?
> The Tuscany does not have a a reputation as a particularly stiff bike; since you sound like a strong (and heavy) rider, do you get any noticeable flex in the B.B. area when hammering on the pedals?
> I've read in the wheels forum that a lot of people go the handbuilt way because you seem to be able to get the same quality from a good handbuilt wheelset as from a factory one but at a lower price and with the ease of maintenance associated with the use of non-proprietary technology and parts. I have not been able to find a good wheelbuilder around here however. that's why I started looking into the Shimano 7850 SL. It seems that yiou can run the tubeless tires at <100 psi pressure with increased grip (a critical factor in the ever wet and less that ideal roads in rural england) and apparently the resistance to punctures is better than that of clinchers.
> ...



It's been a really good bike. I may need to replace the headset and/or fork now after 10,000+ miles -- I've noticed a speed wobble when I take my hands off the bars. It's has been very stable at speeds above 55 mph and I haven't had any issues with death wobbles while holding on to the bars. I hadn't noticed any hands free wobbles until several weeks ago -- so maybe it's time for some service.

Hand built wheels can definitely be as good as factory wheels and much faster to get replacement parts (and a little cheaper). The only issues with road tubeless set-up are the limited choices in tires (I'm sure that will change soon enough). I tend to like the look of my Rolf Primas and many of the wheels from Mavic, Fulcrum, wheelsbike.it, Zipp and others. But with my 240lbs I have to go for strong over racy light!

The Tuscany seems plenty stiff and comfortable -- but I'm wondering what a new Orca would feel like under power.

mbb


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

Mattbikeboy said:


> The Tuscany seems plenty stiff and comfortable -- but I'm wondering what a new Orca would feel like under power.
> 
> mbb


If you get to the point of wondering so much to put the Tuscany up for sale let me know, I am still in the market for one!


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

New_World_Man said:


> If you get to the point of wondering so much to put the Tuscany up for sale let me know, I am still in the market for one!


What size you looking for?


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

SleeveleSS said:


> What size you looking for?


... 59cm


----------

